# Computer Unresponsive upon Start Up



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys. I am hoping that someone here can address a problem I have recently came across.

The computer seem to load as it normally does when it reaches the desktop. After a few seconds, everything seem to lock down. I could open up "Start" and look at the programs available, but clicking on any of them won't run it. Same goes for desktop icons and the icons on the taskbar. I can bring up the menu upon ctrl+alt+del, but the task manager won't load. I have to do a hard reboot in order to shut it down.

I've done a few things already. In safe mode the computer seems fine. I've ran virus scans and found nothing. Downloaded MalwareByte only to have no luck. chkdsk /f didn't work as well. I also did a clean boot by going to msconfig, and disabled all services. But the problem persists on restart.

I'm starting to think it might be a hardware issue. But I figured I throw this out to you guys and hopefully this can be resolved.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you say it runs fine in safe mode ? have you installed any new drivers or updates ? did you do the full clean boot proceedure
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program
How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


----------



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

It does work fine in Safe Mode.

I did not install anything recently. Just one day I turned it off, and the problem started when I turned it back on.

And I did follow that clean boot procedure, the exact one actually. Selected the options it ask for and disable services, then a restart. Problem persists.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you try chkdsk again but use /r switch How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) - Windows 7 
and you might try looking in the log Check Disk (chkdsk) - Read Event Viewer Log - Windows 7 Forums and see if it gives any reason for not completing


----------



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

I've ran chkdsk /r and after a few hours it completed and gave me the following results:



> Log Name: Application
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
> Date: 8/1/2011 6:15:30 PM
> Event ID: 1001
> ...


Nothing has changed so far upon regular boot.


----------



## vcolev (Jan 15, 2011)

did you run malware bytes in safe mode? is it current and up to date? what is your anti virus? does it have the capabilities to run at startup?


----------



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

I did run Malware Bytes in Safe Mode. It found nothing wrong with the system.

The virus software is AVG, the free version. It too did not find anything wrong.

I'll run them both again to see if anything pops up.

EDIT: And yes Malware Bytes is up to date.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It still sounds like hard drive to me....I would run a utility from the hard drive mfgr to check the drive. What brand is it and how old?


----------



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

ST3500418AS ATA Device
Barracuda 500gb
ST3500418AS Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s 500GB Hard Drive | Seagate

Bought and installed about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Run Sea Tools:
| Seagate


----------



## Dunvasa (Oct 13, 2010)

Huh. The program will not run on Safe Mode, so I had to quickly install it on normal mode before it freezes. I've noticed after a couple of test, the problem seem to have disappeared. So far the tests have been pass, but I think this isn't over. I'll update after a play around with it for awhile.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can download that to a bootable cd if you have to...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi use the dos version but back up any data prior to testing just to be safe


----------

